# Breeder recommendations



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, newly registered member here. Looking to purchase puppy, from Cary NC but location of breeder doesn't need to be close as we are willing to have puppy shipped. There are a lot of options out there I realize, and we are trying to do our due diligence and need the help of this group.

My wife and I don't have any children so we are looking for a companion.

We would like to find great temperament, intelligence, and protection. We would like a lighter face, but strong color and female.

I know this is a shot in the dark, but any feedback would be greatly appreciated. You can PM me if you feel more comfortable providing me info in a private fashion.

Thanks for reading and we are glad we found this forum.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome! I don't have breeder advice, but want to say good luck on your search.


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. We are moving cautiously trying to find the perfect fit for us....there are so many options for breeders not sure which way to go at this point. Hoping more members will provide some insight on their experiences.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey there from Georgia! Do you have any preference on lines (American, German, Czech, DDR, show, working)? 
I would recommend:
Von Lotta, Juliya has a working line litter AND a showline litter coming up soon and is VERY kind
Oher Tannen 
Alta Toll-Haus
Sequoyah Shepherds
Drache Feld
Johnson Haus


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should also ask for recommendations in the breeding area of the forum.  that will help you I'm sure! 

Welcome and good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

If you know what you are looking for that is 1/4 of the battle. The other 1/4 is actually finding it and 1/2 the battle is listening to all the used car pitches. :laugh: 

Welcome and good luck on your hunt.


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions and feedback. We have reserved our new family member with Baffny Haus. We are super excited! I will definitely be educating myself between now and the end of March on the wide variety of topics on this forum in preparation.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you go from not knowing what breeder to pick
to picking a breeder in your next post? :crazy:



buttersburgh said:


> Thanks for the reply. We are moving cautiously trying to find the perfect fit for us....there are so many options for breeders not sure which way to go at this point. Hoping more members will provide some insight on their experiences.





buttersburgh said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and feedback. We have reserved our new family member with Baffny Haus. We are super excited! I will definitely be educating myself between now and the end of March on the wide variety of topics on this forum in preparation.


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Lots of phone calls and PM's from members here. We really liked the look of the Banffy Haus dogs and feedback from members here on Experiance in dealing with Dr. Banfy. 

There are so many great options out there you can fall prey to paralysis by analysis. We found someone we felt comfortable with and pulled the trigger.


----------



## dhari (Nov 5, 2012)

buttersburgh said:


> Lots of phone calls and PM's from members here. We really liked the look of the Banffy Haus dogs and feedback from members here on Experiance in dealing with Dr. Banfy.
> 
> There are so many great options out there you can fall prey to paralysis by analysis. We found someone we felt comfortable with and pulled the trigger.


i just got my puppy from Dr.Peter what a great person with tons of knowledge's i definitely recommend him. was very helpful answered all my question. also he gave me a great 2 years guarantee. i feel lucky as i had the chance to get the daughter of "fred vom rumbachtal". 

feel free to email me and i will send you a copy of his guarantee 

[email protected]


----------



## dmtjlt (Aug 8, 2015)

Contacted Alta Toll-Haus several times, haven't heard back from them.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

They most likely are at St. Louis at the GSDCA Sieger Show and German Shepherd Nationals that are going on this weekend.


----------

